# favorite shoes



## Applegate (3 Oct 2006)

what are your guy's favorite athletic shoes... nike, addidas, reebok. what do you guys think of all these nike promotions with the hot 
russian chick Maria Sharapova? i gotta say... i'd go to a match just to watch her


----------



## Tri-Chris (21 May 2007)

Yer i hear ya!!! I don't think many people actually watch the tennis when shes playing.
I reckon Adidas.


----------



## Pottsy (6 Jul 2007)

Cycling - Specialized fit me best.
Running - Saucony are my favourites.

Gorgeous that Maria is, I think my choices are all down to foot shape really.


----------



## Keith Oates (7 Jul 2007)

Cycling shoes, Ihave recently bought some Sidi ones and they are comfortable but here in Vietnam I still use my Shimano Carbon Reinforced and find them OK. For running I usually buy Nike but there does seem to be many others on the market that are not well known names but look very good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## graham56 (7 Jul 2007)

This year when on the bike-I will be mostly wearing Shimano


----------



## Steve Austin (7 Jul 2007)

spesh on the bike
nike plodding the streets


----------



## starseven (7 Jul 2007)

Asics for me , very good at stabilising your foot, especially if your a bit fat, not that Im of course.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (7 Jul 2007)

I now have a pair of Nike spd walkable roadshoes and they are superb. I bought them because they are availble in a size 49 unlike many other shoes. They are great on the bike and ok off the bike. I would not want to walk for miles in them (especially if it's a shoppong trip with the Mrs!) but they are comfy enough for the odd trip to the pub or...more importantly pushing a loaded tour bike up a pig of a hill occassionally.


----------



## Blue (7 Jul 2007)

I wear Diadora SPDs on the bike. They look and feel great.


----------



## longers (7 Jul 2007)

Nike have/had an ID thingy on their site where you can design trainers and get them made for a fair bit of money. It's good to play with and you can get writing on the heels. I'd love to get someone a pair with something disparaging wrote on them.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (8 Jul 2007)

diadora on the bike, adidas off it.


----------



## Lefire (9 Jul 2007)

Jimmy Chou ?


----------



## hambones (9 Jul 2007)

i recently bought some Cannondale RE5000 shoes and they are awesome - they've upped by average no end!!  what's more - they are colour-coordinated with my bike!!


----------



## gavintc (9 Jul 2007)

Specialized BG - stunningly comfy. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Brock (9 Jul 2007)

Dunlop Green Flash
Class


----------



## domtyler (10 Jul 2007)

Cycling: Spesh for commuting, Adidas Adistar Pro for racing
Running: Brooks
Leisure trainers: Puma


----------



## ashbyalien (10 Jul 2007)

for cycling, spesh bg. as much as i like my white sidi energy's for the super soft uppers, the spesh are ultra comfortable.

for general, my custom made nikes.


----------



## Charlotte_C+ :-) (10 Jul 2007)

What make have you found to be good if you have wide feet & a high instep please . for commuting/walking?


Thanks


----------



## Cab (10 Jul 2007)

Hi tec silver shadow. About the only running shoe I ever found to be comfortable, and they're the same now as they've been in goodness knows how many years.


----------



## Brock (10 Jul 2007)

Cab said:


> Hi tec silver shadow. About the only running shoe I ever found to be comfortable, and they're the same now as they've been in goodness knows how many years.



Wooo yeah, now you're talking. I had a pair of them until a freak wave knocked me off my feet near Durdle Door, as I dragged myself back up the beach spluttering salty water I realised I only now had a single Hi tec Silver Shadow. I expect some hermit crab is residing comfortably in the other.


----------



## dub-no-bass (10 Jul 2007)

Nike kato SPDs, the black ones with 3 straps. They're comfy, seem to be indestructible, when they get stinky can be washed in a machine, and can pass for normal shoes. Plus, they're black, always a bonus, they go with everything!

For off-the-bike Adidas shelltoes or Vans skate shoes.


----------



## barq (18 Jul 2007)

On the bike: Gaerne
Off the bike: Converse


----------



## chris42 (19 Jul 2007)

Cab said:


> Hi tec silver shadow. About the only running shoe I ever found to be comfortable, and they're the same now as they've been in goodness knows how many years.



I used to heve these!
are they still making them??


----------



## ajevans (20 Jul 2007)

Bike: Used to like spesh but realised their 'Body Geometry' sucked my power and knackered my knees. Switched to Northwave and power increased by 10%!

Everything else: Asics / Onitsuka Tiger. Extremely comfortable, excellent durability and look cool.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jul 2007)

Fave 'street' shoe: Adidas' Stan Smith (the original) - the coolest shoe ever! I must have had about 20 pairs since 1980!

Casual: Timberland boat shoes.

Running (not that I do too much these days): Asics

And leather sandals, but not your average Jesus boot, though!


----------



## Cathryn (20 Jul 2007)

dub-no-bass said:


> Nike kato SPDs, the black ones with 3 straps. They're comfy, seem to be indestructible, when they get stinky can be washed in a machine, and can pass for normal shoes. Plus, they're black, always a bonus, they go with everything!
> 
> For off-the-bike Adidas shelltoes or Vans skate shoes.




I want those shoes, they look fab!! Good to get a positive write up


----------



## Sakura (20 Apr 2008)

Maria's posing and endorsing.. sheesh! Great player though.

The last cycling shoe I used was the original Sidi Genius mk1... yep, that long ago!

I'm getting a new pair, Genius mk5. 

For running I use New Balance W857.


----------



## briank (21 Apr 2008)

Another vote for Specialized - having tried Sidi, Carnac and John Luck, I've found Specialized just have more room for the toes. Planning on buying my third pair soon.


----------



## HJ (21 Apr 2008)

The only ones I have used are Specialized Sonoma and after a year and a bit of use I can say I am pretty pleased with them.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Apr 2008)

on the bike: shimano.

off it: i don't really do any other sports, and the wife thinks trainers are a bit too chavvy for her liking , but converse allstars are deemed acceptable by both of us.


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (21 Apr 2008)

I don't know about you but I have never bought a decent pair of Nike shoes. They fall apart.

Asics for running
Spesh and Northwave for t'bike
Adidas Originals for the pub


Reebok? as Ali G once said "We's poor but we ain't desparate"


----------



## yello (21 Apr 2008)

I have Scott & Pearl Izumi road shoes but my fave are easily my Shimano T70 touring shoe.

Off the bike, it'd be my Birkenstocks.

Maria Sharapova is so last year, there must be a new tennis babe on the block (so to speak) by now.


----------



## HLaB (21 Apr 2008)

On the bikes Ive got Spesh Taho's and Shimano R151 Road shoes; I've no gripes with either. Off the bike I just buy whatever the store has too offer on discount when I need them, which isn't often. I've had my rockport shoes for years.


----------



## shogun12345 (21 Apr 2008)

For my bike I've got a pair of nike road shoes, altea 2 as far as i can remember lol but the carbon fibre soles are all scuffed after  apart from that I love 'em. Using clipless pedals for the first time and having to stop suddenly are two things that never go well together 

Off the bike I tend to wear either nike or adidas, not fussed about which really. I could wear one adidas and one nike at the same time and it probably wouldn't phase me. I'm just that brave


----------



## mickle (22 Apr 2008)

Sidi Dominators (if Spandex ever gives them back)
Converse All Stars 
Brasher Gore (second pair) 
Birkenstock (on my fourth pair)


----------



## Aperitif (22 Apr 2008)

Specialized BG comp - the best and most comfortable I have worn.
Adidas goretex something or other for 'trainers' - but they get a bit smelly.
New Balance also.
Way back when, I used to wear only Adidas SL80, which was then superceeded by SL82 - then disappeared!


----------



## Sakura (27 Apr 2008)

A lady from your own country perhaps Yello.


----------



## palinurus (27 Apr 2008)

For cycling just some cheap Shimano SPD-SL compatible things, I don't know what they're called. For everything else real old'n'stinky Allstars.

And my steelies, for work, from Arco.


----------



## mr Mag00 (27 Apr 2008)

currenlty spes BG on bike but need to find wider last running use NB as made in UK and there no slave labour!!!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (27 Apr 2008)

A very old pair of Shimano SPD compatible boots for cycling, and either Docs or Karrimor lightweight walking boots for everything else.


----------



## got-to-get-fit (28 Apr 2008)

Running - Asics 
Cycling - DHB
casual - addidas
Summer casual - Nike (air rift)


----------

